# Training Employment Pass, please help!



## Kinkinkin (Dec 6, 2013)

I am Vietnamese, studying in Finland. I am on the way applying for Training Employment Pass (actually my host company will do it for me) - because the internship in Singapore is compulsory for my degree. 

I studied in Finland University - not very famous and high-ranked one, to be honest (of course it is the legal one!!). my Vietnamese friend from the same university also applied for the Training Employment Pass and MOM rejected it. 

Therefore, I wanna ask if you guys have any experience to strengthen your documents before submitting. Because MOM said that “Similarly, applicants who do not possess a qualification from an acceptable institution may not necessarily be rejected for TEP, if he possesses other compensating factors”. In my case, I also hold a US green card - permanent resident. Could it be considered as a “compensating factor” to prove MOM that I have no intention to stay in Singapore longer than the internship period, and shall I write a motivation letter to MOM to express my determination and desire. 

I know that MOM is quite strictly recently but I just wanna try all my best before giving up. 

Please share with me your experience. 


Thanks.
layball:


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You posted this on two other forums and got good replies there (on one of them even from me!).


----------



## Kinkinkin (Dec 6, 2013)

beppi said:


> You posted this on two other forums and got good replies there (on one of them even from me!).


Thank you Beppi. I have read your reply. I just want to try as much as I could to see how far that I could go. 

Because a last couple of days, I got this email form another company that I have applied for...
"As we've applied for a number of students who fits the MOM requirements but still was rejected. The message is very clear from the government that they don't want foreigners to come in to work here."

Hmmmm, MOM, may be stricter with every passing days. 
I am really worried


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It may be better in that case to look for an internship in another country.


----------

